# Canon R5 focus assist lamp half-blocked by rf 24-70 and RF 70-200



## Dmitri_Kahm (Dec 19, 2020)

1) Hi all! I wonder if my af assist lamp is working correctly or is misaligned. The light circle that it emits is almost half blocked by RF 24-70 and rf 70-200, which drop a shadow on it. It is +/- OK and may be even better for central AF point since the is the border of light and shadow, that is almost in the center of the frame creating a contrast, but for example if I move a focus point a bit to the left the af-assist lamp is totally useless, since there is the deep shadow from the lens. In case of RF 35 mm its is not a problem, as the lens really short.

Do you have the same issue?

2) Do all the Canon R5 AF point have the same sensivity or like in DSLR cams peripheral points are worse? I noticed that in low-light conditions R5 focuses better with central points and in some cases can only focus with them, whereas side af point may be slower or fail focus at all especially when using wide lenses ( is that due to light fall-off?)


----------



## zim (Dec 19, 2020)

Dmitri_Kahm said:


> 1) Hi all! I wonder if my af assist lamp is working correctly or is misaligned. The light circle that it emits is almost half blocked by RF 24-70 and rf 70-200, which drop a shadow on it. It is +/- OK and may be even better for central AF point since the is the border of light and shadow, that is almost in the center of the frame creating a contrast, but for example if I move a focus point a bit to the left the af-assist lamp is totally useless, since there is the deep shadow from the lens. In case of RF 35 mm its is not a problem, as the lens really short.
> 
> Do you have the same issue?
> 
> 2) Do all the Canon R5 AF point have the same sensivity or like in DSLR cams peripheral points are worse? I noticed that in low-light conditions R5 focuses better with central points and in some cases can only focus with them, whereas side af point may be slower or fail focus at all especially when using wide lenses ( is that due to light fall-off?)


I'm sure i read someone else complaining about this (1) on the R when it was released so not an issue with just yours tho thought the R5 was bigger but small cameras and all that....
Does the R5 need focus assist? it seems to be able to focus in really dark anyway by all accounts!


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 19, 2020)

For better or worse, it is the same on the R, R5, and R6.

I have not noticed any difference in focusing quickness or accuracy away from the center, but this is an interesting question.


----------



## Dmitri_Kahm (Dec 20, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> For better or worse, it is the same on the R, R5, and R6.
> 
> I have not noticed any difference in focusing quickness or accuracy away from the center, but this is an interesting question.



I guess that focus sensivity depends on the light fall-off, especially in case where focus assist is used and covers only the central area well. It is easy to check. Just try taking pics in a barely lit room in the evening.


----------

